# tutor



## rcham7ai

¿Comó digo "tutor" como un verbo y un sustantivo (una profesión)?  

- "She is a tutor, and she tutors English, Math...."


Gracias!


----------



## Eureka_Spain

Pues TUTOR como profesión se dice igual.

El verbo sería "LLEVAR LA TUTORÍA DE _Matemáticas_".  

Hay un verbo, _tutelar_, que significa ser responsable de alguien, por ejemplo de un menor en el caso de que no estén sus padres, pero no se puede aplicar en el caso de un tutor de colegio o instituto.


----------



## Mirlo

Ellas es una tutora, y enseña/ayuda con inglés, mat. etc....
Saludos,


----------



## traductoraalataque

Creo que os estáis yendo al calco. 
Yo creo que la traducción sería: "Ella es profesora y enseña inglés, matemáticas..."


----------



## Mirlo

con todo respeto:  Un tutor no es lo mismo que un profesor o maestro la pregunta de arriba es acerca de "como se dice TUTOR"
Garcias,


----------



## traductoraalataque

Sí, pero el contexto de la frase me da a entender que se está refiriendo a una persona que enseña. No significa lo mismo tutor en inglés que en español, aunque los significados son muy parecidos, no son iguales. 
A lo mejor me equivoco, pero el contexto lo debería aclarar rcham7ai.
Saludos


----------



## Mirlo

lo siento pero, Eureka Spain esta de acuerdo y entiende lo mismo
Pues TUTOR como profesión se dice igual.
además un tutor es una persona que ayuda o guía al estudiante con el aprendizaje en español o inglés.
Saludos,


----------



## Vivero

Hmmm... traductoraalataque tiene algo de razón. En inglés, tutor es "private teacher", y también "college officer charged with responsibility for students, guardian of a child". Parece (corregidme si me equivoco) que ambas acepciones están vigentes. En español también existen ambas, pero la primera, la de "profesor privado" me parece que está anticuada. El diccionario de la RAE (quinta acepción) dice "profesor privado que se *encargaba* de la educación general de los hijos de una familia". Y, dejando aparte el diccionario, los hablantes *no* entendemos tutor como profesor privado.

   Así que, cuidado, tenemos que saber si estamos hablando (en inglés) del tutor-profesor privado (en cuyo caso yo no lo traduciría al español como tutor) o del tutor-guardián, custodio, responsable no docente, en cuyo caso sí usaría la palabra española tutor.

¿O me estoy equivocando?... es frecuente, tengo costumbre ;-)

Vivero

Añado: sí puede haber en español un "tutor de la asignatura de matemáticas", o de "la lengua inglesa", entendido como persona encargada de *orientar* a los alumnos en esas asignaturas o actividades. Pero no les da clases. Si les da buenos consejos sobre la elección de asignaturas, los libros, etc. es un tutor. En cuanto empiece a dar clases, será un profesor... ¿no?


----------



## traductoraalataque

Tienes razón, pero yo desde el colegio entiendo lo siguiente:
Profesor: el que enseña una o varias asignaturas.
Tutor: el profesor que, además de enseñar alguna o varias asignaturas, tiene unas horas extra que no son para dar clase, las TUTORÍAS, que son para asesorar y aconsejar al alumno.
Cada profesor, además, tiene sus propias tutorías para asesorar al alumno sobre la asignatura que imparte (matemáticas, inglés...) 
No digo que tutor no sea una traducción correcta, pero creo que no es la adecuada.
Saludos...


----------



## Ydola

en mi pais, lo que dice rcham7air lo llamamos profesor/a particular, es quien enseña y refuerza la enseñanza a los alumnos. Aclaro que se trata de quien enseña EXTRA a los alumnos. son clases particulares, generalmente no se trata del/la profesor/a que imparte las clases. No se si me doy a entender


----------



## Vivero

De acuerdo, traductoraalataque. Una misma persona puede hacer las dos cosas. El tutor del área de idiomas puede ser el profesor de alemán. Cuando asesora y aconseja (sobre las clases de alemán y sobre las de otros idiomas) está tutelando y es un tutor. A la hora de su clase de alemán, es profesor.

A propósito de los verbos. "Tutorizar" no existe en el diccionario --¡lo acabo de averiguar, buscándolo!-- pero muchos ignorantes lo decimos, y encima creemos que estamos usando una palabra culta :-(, así que pronto estará allí. Mientras tanto, tutelar es lo que hace el tutor.


----------



## traductoraalataque

Con lo de extra no me refiero a que sea algo que el profesor hace fuera de su horario lectivo, las tutorías son durante las horas de clase, además de estar incluídas en su sueldo como profesor. 
Aquí los profesores privados no suelen ser profesionales como tal, más bien suelen ser estudiantes en la materia (para profesor) o estudiantes universitarios.
Por lo demás estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Vívero.
Saludos


----------



## rocioteag

Pues en Mëxico, el uso de la palabra TUTOR se refiere al término legal, aquel que tiene la responsabilidad de hacerse cargo de un menor...

Los demas son profesores / maestros (en las escuelas o a nivel privado) que dan asesorias en la materia que imparten y de la cual son especialistas, y en otras mas de las cuales tienen conocimientos, dichas asesorias pueden ser en la misma escuela fuera del horarios de clases normal, o a través de clases particulares....


----------



## jinti

Creo que una parte de la confusión viene del hecho de que _tutor_ quiere decir dos cosas distintas en EEUU y en Inglaterra.

En Inglaterra, que yo sepa, se refiere a un profesor. 

En EEUU, se refiere a alguien que ayuda al estudiante fuera de la clase, y es un trabajo distinto a él del profesor (aunque claro, un profesor puede hacer ambos, si quiere). Aquí, _tutors_ pueden ser alumnos que han estudiado la materia el semestre anterior, o personas que tienen alguna experiencia con el tema. No son iguales a un profesor.


----------



## Vivero

rocioteag said:


> Pues en Mëxico, el uso de la palabra TUTOR se refiere al término legal, aquel que tiene la responsabilidad de hacerse cargo de un menor...



Sí, rocioteag. En España también, y yo diría que en todo el mundo de habla española. De hecho, la primera acepción de tutor es "persona que ejerce la tutela" y la primera acepción de la palabra tutela es la que tu mencionas de hacerse cargo de un menor, sobre todo cuando es por ausencia o incapacidad de los padres. Habíamos omitido esta acepción en la discusión porque nos centrábamos en el contexto educativo.

Saludos


----------



## Mirlo

Okay entonces se puede usar "preceptor o Instuctor particular"
pero no solo profesor, porque es diferente. Además, nosotros la traducción que usamos para lo que ustedes están describiendo en mi oficina es "Representante legal" y no "tutor". Por eso la confusión.
saludos,


----------



## araceli

Nota de la moderadora:
Esta consulta fue trasladad al foro de Gramática.


----------



## Mirlo

Vivero said:


> Sí, rocioteag. En España también, y yo diría que en todo el mundo de habla española. De hecho, la primera acepción de tutor es "persona que ejerce la tutela" y la primera acepción de la palabra tutela es la que tu mencionas de hacerse cargo de un menor, sobre todo cuando es por ausencia o incapacidad de los padres. Habíamos omitido esta acepción en la discusión porque nos centrábamos en el contexto educativo.
> 
> Saludos


Aquí te pongo el título de un atículo publicado por el Departamento de Educación de los  Estados Unidos. Así traducieron "tutors"
*Consejos para los tutores en lectura*
Tips for Reading Tutors
(Este folleto presenta consejos fundamentales para los tutores en lectura.)


----------



## mhp

> tutor  *n*
> a (private teacher) profesor, -sora m, f particular
> b (at university) (*BrE*) tutor, -tora m, f (profesor que supervisa el trabajo de un estudiante)
> 
> tutor  *vt*
> (teach — privately) darle* clases particulares a;
> (— at university) (*BrE*) darle* clases a
> 
> (Oxford)


----------



## Vivero

Mirlo said:


> Aquí te pongo el título de un atículo publicado por el Departamento de Educación de los  Estados Unidos. Así traducieron "tutors"
> *Consejos para los tutores en lectura*
> Tips for Reading Tutors
> (Este folleto presenta consejos fundamentales para los tutores en lectura.)



Ya veo, Mirlo. Y creo que no tradujeron del todo mal, aunque a algunos nos "suene raro". Pensándolo bien, quizá lo que ocurre es que en la educación española no tenemos, que yo sepa, nada parecido a esta figura de "profesor auxiliar". Lo más parecido que conozco, y no sé si sigue existiendo, son los profesores que ayudaban a los alumnos de carreras como física o matemáticas a hacer problemas y resolver dudas. Y no les llamábamos tutores, sino profesores de prácticas, creo recordar.

Ojalá en nuestras escuelas primarias hubiera estas sesiones de lectura, con tutores o como quieran llamarlos. Ojalá siguiera habiendo sesiones de "dictado" en los colegios... pero lo de la educación en España es otro problema, y no es cuestión de entristecer el foro con mis lágrimas


----------



## Mirlo

Vivero said:


> Ya veo, Mirlo. Y creo que no tradujeron del todo mal, aunque a algunos nos "suene raro". Pensándolo bien, quizá lo que ocurre es que en la educación española no tenemos, que yo sepa, nada parecido a esta figura de "profesor auxiliar". Lo más parecido que conozco, y no sé si sigue existiendo, son los profesores que ayudaban a los alumnos de carreras como física o matemáticas a hacer problemas y resolver dudas. Y no les llamábamos tutores, sino profesores de prácticas, creo recordar.
> 
> Ojalá en nuestras escuelas primarias hubiera estas sesiones de lectura, con tutores o como quieran llamarlos. Ojalá siguiera habiendo sesiones de "dictado" en los colegios... pero lo de la educación en España es otro problema, y no es cuestión de entristecer el foro con mis lágrimas


No te pongas triste, te mando un sincero abrazo para que te pongas contento. 
​


----------



## gramatica

Hola a todos:

Como se dice tutor?

Mis intentos:

tutor/tutora/profesor(a) particular

Como se dice "I have a tutor?"

Tengo un tutor/Tengo a un tutor

Tambien cual es el verbo?

Gracias


----------



## roxcyn

"Tengo un tutor" está bien dicho.

Además puedes decir "Tomo clases particulares con un tutor" 

Creo que no se dice "tutora" pero no estoy muy seguro.


----------



## argentina84

roxcyn said:


> "Tengo un tutor" está bien dicho.
> 
> Además puedes decir "Tomo clases particulares con un tutor"
> 
> Creo que no se dice "tutora" pero no estoy muy seguro.


 

We say "tutor" or "profesor tutor". And we also use "tutora" or "profesora tutora" if it's a she! At least in Argentina.


----------



## argentina84

Like in other Latin languages (Italian and French are the ones I know), in Spanish we mark the feminine in nouns and adjectives by adding an *-A.*
*Hope it helps!*
*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## gramatica

Thank you very much

Saludos


----------



## roxcyn

argentina84 said:


> Like in other Latin languages (Italian and French are the ones I know), in Spanish we mark the feminine in nouns and adjectives by adding an *-A.*
> *Hope it helps!*
> *Good Luck!!!*



Pero por supuesto no es el caso todo el tiempo:
el/la estudiante
el/la dentista

Pero gracias por decir que podemos añadir "a" a la palabra "tutor" .


----------



## yo que tú

he oído: profesor/a particular


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias a todos

Alguien sabe el verbo de tutor?

Gracias


----------



## neckar4

Hola, tengo una duda en una traducción, no se como traducir "tutor" en la siguiente frase, no se si traducirlo como consejero, profesor...

"It was Wieland who first prepared the ground, when, on the invitation of the Duchess Anna Amalia, niece of Frederick the Great, he went as a *tutor* to the young princes Karl August and Bernhard".

Y aprovechando ya...duque, duquesa... se ponen con la inicial en mayúscula en español?
Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## martingol

la palabra tutor existe en español

del diccionario de la RAE:

*tutor**, ra**.*
(Del lat. _tutor, -ōris_).


*5. *m. y f. Profesor privado que se encargaba de la educación general de los hijos de una familia.


----------



## Palestina Libre

Tenemos tutor que es la mejor traducción para tutor en este texto.

duque/ duquesa creo.


----------



## neckar4

Gracias!!!


----------

